# Select photos from Lightroom on the iPad



## rsgt1979 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi all.

I am a wedding photographer and author of the application PhotoPicker for Lightroom.

PhotoPicker application is intended for performance of rating and selection of photos from Lightroom catalog on the iPad. 

PhotoPicker I created for myself as a photographer, so the application is very convenient and fast.

The application is fast and stable work with directories that contain tens of thousands of photos, even on the iPad 1. 

Instruction is available at http://photopicker.dom-video.com.ua

App in AppStore - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photopicker-for-lightroom/id650580494?l=ru&ls=1&mt=8 

I present for members of this forum 3 AppStore promo codes:

NALWWYF37JFK
KR9AMJ9MKNTR
9X3H3K9HJ6FE

All questions on the use of the application send to [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Jun 25, 2013)

I've approved one of your posts in moderation.  The best forum for this kind of advertising is  [h=2]Lightroom-related Advertising[/h]But I can't move it with my level of administration


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 25, 2013)

But I can!  And I've marked you as an advertiser as no charge, as I still haven't managed to sort out advertising rates.

Welcome to the forum!  I've borrowed the first code in the list so I can download and take a look - probably be later in July before I can come back to you with any feedback, as I'm doing a mad dash to finish my book launch before I go on 2 weeks vacation, but I look forward to seeing what you've done.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 26, 2013)

Doesn't seems as though the original post is visible. I just see replies form Cletus and Victoria.

-louie


----------



## rsgt1979 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi all.

 I am a wedding photographer and author of the application PhotoPicker for Lightroom.

 PhotoPicker application is intended for performance of rating and selection of photos from Lightroom catalog on the iPad. 

 PhotoPicker I created for myself as a photographer, so the application is very convenient and fast.

 The application is fast and stable work with directories that contain tens of thousands of photos, even on the iPad 1. 

 Instruction is available at http://photopicker.dom-video.com.ua

 App in AppStore - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photopicker-for-lightroom/id650580494?l=ru&ls=1&mt=8

 I present for members of this forum 3 AppStore promo codes:

 NALWWYF37JFK
 KR9AMJ9MKNTR
 9X3H3K9HJ6FE

 All questions on the use of the application send to [email protected]

 Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 27, 2013)

It had dropped into moderation because rsgt1979 edited the post and it had links in it.


----------



## rsgt1979 (Oct 26, 2013)

New version 1.6 is available in AppStore - fixed crash under iOS7.

I present for members of this forum 2 AppStore promo codes:

KYRJ4EWY79M7
JWX9R6Y6YFJN


----------

